# Advice, what should I do?



## Ernest T Bass (May 24, 2012)

Out of 45 muscadine vines I have lost only three. I have a lot of muscadine cuttings that I am rooting from the Feb pruning, they are only a few months old. They look good and I have checked some of em and a lot of em have a good root system, not all but some. My question is, should I transplant them to the vineyard now or wait until next spring?
This brings up another question, what should I do with the ones in the pots this fall? Leave em in the pots and bring them in the shop or leave em outside to harden or what???????????
Thanks for the help
Semper Fi


----------



## Ernest T Bass (May 25, 2012)

I won't hold you to it, just let me hear some ideas. I've always heard to get all the advice you can get, then do what "you" think best.
Semper Fi


----------



## grapeman (May 25, 2012)

That is a tough call Bud. If you were here, I would say plant them now if well rooted. I have a feeling it may be getting awfully hot there about now. If you could get them growing and water them, they should still do fine. It will be hard to keep them doing well while being dormant over the winter. It can be hard to keep the pots just the right dryness/dampness.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (May 25, 2012)

Thanks, I think I'll give it a try and transplant them. I have about 50 more, if I can figure out how to keep them over the winter. If they make it thru the winter I'll transplant some more if these don't make it. 
Thanks for you time.
Simper Fi


----------



## Ernest T Bass (May 26, 2012)

grapeman said:


> That is a tough call Bud. If you were here, I would say plant them now if well rooted. I have a feeling it may be getting awfully hot there about now. If you could get them growing and water them, they should still do fine. It will be hard to keep them doing well while being dormant over the winter. It can be hard to keep the pots just the right dryness/dampness.


 
Okay! I'm going to transplant the three that croaked and keep em watered and hope for the best. Now, how would you handle the remainding cuttings this fall? *It will be hard to keep them doing well while being dormant over the winter. It can be hard to keep the pots just right dryness/dampness."
I have no idea on what to do this winter, so any advice will be welcome.
Thanks for you time.
Semper Fo


----------



## grapeman (May 26, 2012)

You could find a well drained spot next to an outbuilding, dig a shallow trench and place the pots in it. Then take a nice mulch and sort of bury the vines with it once they are dormant. You may lose a couple to mice or voles, but it will help keep the soil in the pots more evenly moist. It will also help prevent the pots from freezing as I am prety sure it will freeze at least a few inches down there in the winter. Others closer to you may give you better advice, but this works up here where it is a LOT colder. Good luck!


----------



## Ernest T Bass (May 26, 2012)

Thanks, if I don't hear from someone closer to me, I do as you suggested.
Thanks for your time.
Semper Fi


----------



## tatud4life (May 27, 2012)

I really couldn't tell you what to do! But, I do agree that it might get too hot there for them. Considering it is 90 degrees here already!! I haven't tried my hand at cuttings yet. Hopefully that will change once we get a greenhouse. Have you tried calling Ison's and asking them? Also, give Sugarland Winery a call and ask for Kirk. He really helped me when this year's frost hit my vines. They are on Gatlinburg. He can give you a name (I can't remember it) of a guy that can really help out. The man was hired by TN to help vineyards in the state get started and succeed. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (May 27, 2012)

I probably should not call Ison's, these are their vines and are patent and as I understand it, I shouldn't be doing this. I will call Sugarland (Kirk) and see what he has to say.
Thanks
Semper Fi


----------



## tatud4life (May 27, 2012)

Probably not a good idea then. Be ready to talk. Kirk will talk your head off. I'll post their number for you in a minute. I thought I had it on my phone. Suagrland's muscadine wine is spectacular!


----------



## tatud4life (May 27, 2012)

Here is their number and website

1-855-228-5217
www.sugarlandcellars.com


----------



## garymc (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey, Bud. If you can keep them alive til they go dormant, you can plant them any 
time after that. Late November to spring. I've planted a lot in December.


----------

